# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  dr Zlopaša - kad radi?

## milamaja

Jel zna netko kojim danima radi dr Zlopaša u trudničkoj ambulanti u Petrovoj? Trebala bih krenuti tamo na preglede (2 tjedna prije termina) a čula sam da je ok.

----------


## Frida

Nazovi u Petrovu, na 4604-616 pa pitaj.

----------


## Snjeska

on je zaista ok  :Wink:

----------


## mišura

Dr. Zlopaša radi petkom. Međutim od moja 4 pregleda petkom on je bio na prva dva, a na druga dva su ga mijenjale druge dr. jer je on imao operacije. Tako da ne mora biti da je uvijek petkom u ambulanti. Ili se samo meni tako potrefilo?!

----------


## Roza

Mislim da je Zlopi ovaj tjedan još na godišnjem, koliko se sjećam govorio je da se vraća idući tjedan...

----------


## milamaja

a ja ću onda sutra na pregled pa ću vidjet tko će biti, hvala na odgovorima

----------


## jadro

Zlopi je skroz OK   :Smile:

----------


## milamaja

evo ja bila danas na pregledu i nije mi bio dr Zlopaša -otišao na operaciju kad sam ja došla na red   :Crying or Very sad:  
ali je zato bio neki drugi doktor, mlad, simpatičan i prilično zgodan tako da mi nije bilo žao

----------


## Muca

kad je Zlopaša na UZV-u???
koji dan u koje vrijeme?

----------


## princess leia

uzv ponedjeljkom.
ambulanta petkom. ali dode tek oko pola 1, jedan.

----------


## Muca

evo bio Zlopaša na Dobro jutro hrvatska LIVE from rodilište   :Grin:  

znači da se vratio jea  :Klap:

----------


## Matanica

Molim vas jel zna netko da li dr Zlopaša gdje radi i privatno? Jel istina da bira svoje pacijentice i da se ne može samo tako kod njega na pregled?

----------


## laura29

*Matanica,* imaš pp!

----------


## mačkulina

ja čula da je on jako jako jako zgodan...

jel istina???????????

----------


## Frida

> ja čula da je on jako jako jako zgodan...
> 
> jel istina???????????


Kakve veze ovo ima sa pitanjem iz naslova?   :Wink:  

Molim ne skretati s teme. Hvala.

----------


## Adi

> Molim vas jel zna netko da li dr Zlopaša gdje radi i privatno? Jel istina da bira svoje pacijentice i da se ne može samo tako kod njega na pregled?


ovo bi i mene zanimalo

----------


## illi

*Adi*, imaš pp

----------


## superx

> Molim vas jel zna netko da li dr Zlopaša gdje radi i privatno? Jel istina da bira svoje pacijentice i da se ne može samo tako kod njega na pregled?


moze i meni na pp.
prvu trudnocu sam vodila privatno, ali bih htjela sad zadnje preglede obaviti u bolnici,a za njega sam cula da je zakon..

----------


## laura29

> moze i meni na pp.


Može. Imaš pp.

----------


## smedja

molim i meni pp. skupljam info za slijedecu trudnocu   :Smile:  
bila sam prosli put kod njega u petrovoj al sad imam dijete pa necu moci dane provoditi u cekaonici...

----------


## maya1982

Imam pitanje vezano za dr.Zlopašu.
Trebam preći u trudničku ambulantu od idućeg pregleda (prvi tjedan 8 mj) koji bi trebao uključivati i UZV.
kako bi htjela u Petrovu bolnicu, preporučen mi je dr.Zlopaša.Pa me interesira kako se naručiti na pregled i na UZV??Jer vidim na stranici Petrove bolnice da su petkom pregledi, a ponedjeljkom UZV?!Pa sam sad malo zbunjena..  :? 
I koliko se ranije treba naručiti?

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Death-of-Art

ne znam jel Zlopaša na ultrazvuku.
Trutin je na ultrazvuku-on je ok.
ali to u petrovoj ti je tako grozno...

_frida editirala vrijeđanje_

----------


## maya1982

Hvala na odgovoru.
Ja sam shvatila da radi i Zlopaša UZV jer sam ovo našla na stranici Petrove:

Ambulante

Trudnička ambulanta 
Ponedjeljak	  dr. Gašparović 8-10h, prof.dr. Škrablin 10-14h
Utorak	  mr. Starčević 8-10h, prof.dr. Djelmiš 10-14h
Srijeda	  mr. Blajić 8-14h
Četvrtak	  prof. dr. Ivanišević 10-14h
Petak	  dr. Zlopaša 8-14 h


UZV ambulanta 
Ponedjeljak	 prof . dr. Škrablin, dr. Gašparović, dr. Zlopaša
Utorak	 prof. dr. Ivanišević, mr. Starčević
Srijeda	 
Četvrtak	 prof. dr. Ivanišević, mr. Starčević
Petak	 dr. Gašparović

----------


## smedja

Zlopasa radi uzv ponedjeljkom i ako mogu primjetiti prilicno je dobar dijagnosticar, ali mislim da se za njega ne moze naruciti na salteru nego te on iskljucivo sam naruci kad si kod njega u trudnickoj ambulanti...
dobro je sto ima samo svoje pacjentice pa se na red dolazi vise manje u minutu kada te narucio, za razliku od trudnicke gdje se treba debelo naoruzati zivcima... mislim da nikad nisam cekala manje od 2,5-3 sata bez obzira koliko rano ili kasno dosla...
sretno

----------


## jadro

ja sam (pa sad već mogu reći) davno bila kod njega na pregledima, i samo mogu reći +5.

----------


## kata.klik

ja sam bila u petak kod njega na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti i mogu reći da je definitivno OK...napisao mi da idem na UZV, ali me oni tamo na UZV nisu htjeli primiti jer idu na godišnji pa nema ko raditi HALO...

----------


## maya1982

> ja sam bila u petak kod njega na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti i mogu reći da je definitivno OK...napisao mi da idem na UZV, ali me oni tamo na UZV nisu htjeli primiti jer idu na godišnji pa nema ko raditi HALO...


Čekaj i kaj sad to znači??Da ne možeš obaviti UZV kod njih??
A ako te on tak pošalje na UZV, to znači idi bilo kome  tko već bude taj dan ili ti veli dođi taj i taj dan kad sam ja na UZV-u?

Jer ja bi osobno htjela da mi jedna osoba nastavi voditi trudnoću, a ne da me svaki put prebacuju novom doktoru..

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne znam jel Zlopaša na ultrazvuku.
> Trutin je na ultrazvuku-on je ok.


moje iskustvo s Trutinom i nije tako dobro.
Na prijemu u Petrovu on mi je radio prvi UZV i rekao kako je sve u redu.
Nakon samo 24h Zlopasa me osobno gledao na UZV (jer je vidio nesto na slikama koje je napravio Trutin) i nasao hidrocefalus u zacetku.
Jos je pozvao Trutina da pogleda i pitao ga sto vidi na monitoru i on je opet rekao da ne vidi nista, da je po njemu sve ok, a ja kao laik sam mogla vidjeti  prosirenje komora  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## smedja

Mozda je on tada na godisnjem jer vjerujem da bi te inace zapisao u biljeznicu...
A to da nitko ne radi na uzv mi zvuci precudno, mozda su mislili da zelis bas kod njega ili?? Mislim, kaj trudnice ne radjaju I ljeti??

----------


## kudri

dr. zlopaša je na godišnjem od prošloga petka do 1.8., tako nekako...mislila sam i ja kod njega do poroda na pregleda ali eto...

----------


## maya1982

Ma meni idući pregled + UZV pada na prvi tjedan 8 mjeseca, taman kad se Zlopaša vrati s godišnjeg.
A meni će onda  biti tek 27 tt, ali na VV-u si mi rekli da sada pređem u trudničku ambulantu.
I rado bi sve vodila kod jednog doktora, a ne da idem jednome na pregled, drugome na UZV ili kome već dopadnem u tom trenutku, to mi je tak nekak šlampavo....

----------


## krumpiric

meni je Zlopaša kriv za sve-ostavio mi je predobar dojam o Petrovoj, pa sam imala prevelika očekivanja za porod  :Grin:  
dakle, on je svjetla točka, definitivno.

----------


## mačkulina

kada sam ležala tamo, on je bio negdje u 5-6 vizita i još mi gledao ranu od Carskog reza...

Osim što je jako jako stručan.. on je jako jako zgodan   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

i to definitivno  :Smile:

----------


## smedja

potpisujem mackulinu...

a trudnicki hormoni ne poboljsavaju situaciju   :Laughing:   ako se dobro sjecam, znala sam ga i sanjati   :Laughing:

----------


## kata.klik

ovako, doktor koji radi na trudničkom UZV ide na godišnje sad u 7 mjesecu i oni naručuju pacijente za 9 mjesec, reko ženo ali ja ću u 9 mjesecu roditi...a ona meni na to pa odite kod nekog drugog...a Zlopaša mi napisao na nalazu UZV prije sljedeće kontrole....

e sad da krenem otpočetka, ja sam htjela ići na Merkur prvo, ali zbog radova koje imaju ne primaju pacijente, i onda sam otišla u Petrovu, da vidim kad radi koji doktor, i da vidim za UZV....s obzirom da mi je moj MPO doktor preporučio dr. Zlopašu, odlučila sam se ići kod njega, i paralelno otišla na UZV naručiti se, kad sam došla dolje rekla mi žena na šalteru da oni naručuju na UZV za 9 mjesec, jer doktora nema....

Kad sam bila na kontroli kod dr. Zlopaše rekao mi da do sljedeće kontrole napravim UZV, na što sam ja reeagirala da me nisu htjeli naručiti neki dan, a veli on meni sad moraju jer te mi šaljemo...AHA, ali u nekom drugom svemiru, odem ja opet dole na UZV, i opet mi veli ženska da nemogu prije 9 mjeseca, kažem ja njoj ali šalje me dr. Zlopaše....na što će ona meni..pa ako je baš potreban neka ti ga onda on napravi na sljedećoj kontroli HALO...

----------


## Death-of-Art

@kata.klik-a bože... njima ko da je temeljna preokupacija u životu da vozikaju žene amo tamo.
pa di ćeš onda na uzv?
vinogradska i sveti duh gledaju strogo adresu prebivališta.
što ti onda preostaje?

i ta sestra... sigurno je ona koja je i mene tjerala svaki put.

ne znam. budi malo stroža s njom i ako treba glasno joj reci da te doktor šalje i da te izvoli naručit.
pa one nisu normalne.

----------


## kudri

ovak...budući da je sezona godišnjh, uzv u bolnici radi se samo hitno i za bolničke pacijente jer nema dovojno doktora...dakle, sve vi drage moje trudnice, koje morate na idući pregled sa uzv...obavite to privatno (ako možete) i sa tim uzv na iduću kontrolu...tako meni danas objasnili u petrovoj!!

eto, nadam se da sam pomogla((: jer sam se i sama danas našetala i načekala...

----------


## kata.klik

> ovak...budući da je sezona godišnjh, uzv u bolnici radi se samo hitno i za bolničke pacijente jer nema dovojno doktora...dakle, sve vi drage moje trudnice, koje morate na idući pregled sa uzv...obavite to privatno (ako možete) i sa tim uzv na iduću kontrolu...tako meni danas objasnili u petrovoj!!
> 
> eto, nadam se da sam pomogla((: jer sam se i sama danas našetala i načekala...


a ko će mi podmiriti troškove privatnog UZV-a? da sam htjela ići privatno išla bi a nebi se zezala u redovima u bolnici...jednan veliki minus za Petrovu...

----------


## kata.klik

e da, na kraju sam išla privatno, sad me samo zanima, ako je dr. Zlopaša na godišnjem ko radi petkom u TA?

----------


## TeFil

Najbolje je dan prije nazvati u Petrovu i pitati jer kad su godišnji nikad ne znaš koje su kombinacije u igri.

----------


## srecica

> a ko će mi podmiriti troškove privatnog UZV-a?


Racun od privatnog UZV mozes priloziti u poreznu prijavu na kraju godine.

----------


## kudri

[quote="kata.klik"

a ko će mi podmiriti troškove privatnog UZV-a? da sam htjela ići privatno išla bi a nebi se zezala u redovima u bolnici...jednan veliki minus za Petrovu...[/quote]

pa mislim da je ista situacija sad po ljeti u svakoj bolnici...pa moraju se i doktori odmoriti ili..?

osim toga...200kuna...ak se ima za internet :/  sori ali glupo mi je kad netko radi strku tamo gdje je nema...sad po ljeti je situacija svugdje takva, u gotovo svim firmama i to je to...rađamo u sezoni kiselih krastavaca

ako nema zlopaše, bit će netko na zamjeni, manje brige, više radosti!!!  :Love:

----------


## kata.klik

oprosti *kudri* ali nisi svatila poantu moje priče....znači sad je ljeto pa mi nebi smjele biti trudne, tražiti pomoć i nedaj bože roditi, jer su doktori na godišnjem oni se moraju odmoriti....ja kad idem na godišnji neko ostaje umjesto mene na poslu i odgovara za posao dok me nema...i nemam ja ništa protiv nhihovog odmora dapače...ali moraju u bolnici organizirati stvari za sve uvjete...a ne reći trudnici snađi se kako znaš i umiješ....

a nije problem dati novac za UZV, problem je odnos prema pacijentu....

----------


## Marsupilami

> osim toga...200kuna...ak se ima za internet :/  sori ali glupo mi je kad netko radi strku tamo gdje je nema...


aha, znaci dio tvoje place odlazi svaki mjesec na placanje interneta je li?
Velicina paketa utjecat ce ti na mirovinu?
Placas dopunsko za internet? 
Usporedba ti je za krepat  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ako imas zdravstveno osiguranje onda imas pravo na medicinsku skrb 24/7 i stvarno je glupo ocekivati da razumijemo da je ljeto i da se oni imaju pravo odmoriti?
Pa neka se odmaraju, ali neka si osiguraju zamjenu, potreba za medicinskom skrbi ne prestaje s ljetom nigdje, pa tako ni u Hr   :Evil or Very Mad:  
I zasto bi itko placao uslugu na koju ima pravo, ako odlazak privatniku nije dobrovoljan?

Ja nikada nisam privatno platila UZV, a bila sam trudna 5 puta  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> oprosti *kudri* ali nisi svatila poantu moje priče....znači sad je ljeto pa mi nebi smjele biti trudne, tražiti pomoć i nedaj bože roditi, jer su doktori na godišnjem oni se moraju odmoriti....ja kad idem na godišnji neko ostaje umjesto mene na poslu i odgovara za posao dok me nema...i nemam ja ništa protiv nhihovog odmora dapače...ali moraju u bolnici organizirati stvari za sve uvjete...a ne reći trudnici snađi se kako znaš i umiješ....
> 
> *a nije problem dati novac za UZV, problem je odnos prema pacijentu*....


potpis pod ovo, a ovo boldano - zar ne bi bilo bolje tih 200kn potrosit na bebicu?
Ja se ne bih dala od tamo dok me ne bi narucili   :Mad:

----------


## kudri

sori curke ali stvarno mislim da se uzrujavate nepotrebno oko nekih stvari...zivot je puno laksi ad se ne lovis za svaku sitnicu...da, skrb bi trebala biti 24/7...ali hellloo, pa nije sigurno prvi put da ste se susrele sa tako nečim...i onda, čemu seu trudnoći uzrujavati, svađati sa sestrom ili bilo kim da te mora upisati ili ČEKATI DOK TE NE UPIŠUU...neznam, nismo trudne svaki dan, pa onda barem u tim mjesecima treba izbjeći stres...kad se ionako ta stvar može vrlo lako zamjeniti (privatno) bez uzrujavanja...ali dobro...možda nisam u pravu, neznam...ali i nije ovo tema za takvu raspravu :/ 

 :Heart:  uživajte u trudnoći

----------


## kata.klik

ja u svojoj trudnoći uživam, ali ovakav način rada mi nije jasan i ništa mi ne može popraviti dojam...znači pusti lječnike da uživaju na moru a ti se klati po +35° od bolnice do bolnice di bi te primili na UZV...a ne pripadaš ni jednoj od tih bolnica nego Petrovoj...oprosti *kudri*, ali to nema nikakve veze sa uživanjem u trudnoći, to je jednostavno neprofesionalnost i odnos prema trudnicama kao prema stoci...

----------


## kata.klik

no ovo je tema o dr. Zlopaši a o njemu mogu reći sve 5...barem što se tiče onog jednog pregleda na kojem sam bila kod njega....

----------


## nina.z

može mi netko napisati gdje dr. Zlopaša radi privatno? Hitno mi je.
Hvala

----------


## giussepe

Dizem.
Ako netko zna odgovor molim.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

Što ti treba?

U trudničkoj ambulanti radi petkom - tako stoji na webu, a privatno u klinici Vallis Medica u Božidarevićevoj

----------


## giussepe

Treba mi ime klinike gdje radi privatno. Ok, hvala puno.
U medjuvremenu sam uspjela i zguglat  :Smile: 
Jesi isla mozda k njemu privatno?
Razmisljam sad prvi pregled obavit privatno i nakon toga nastaviti u trudnickoj ambulanti?

----------


## TrudyC

Nisam bila, a nešto sam čula da privatne pacijente prima samo na preporuku. Sad jel to istina ili nije, ne znam  :Undecided:

----------


## giussepe

Sad sam zvala i naručila se bez problema za dva tjedna.
Znači prima i ovako.

nakon toga planiram ići u trudničku u Petrovu.

----------

